# كل ما تريد أن تعرفه عن تصميم السيارات



## حسن الأديب (16 سبتمبر 2008)

منذ بداية إصدار أخبار السيارات و نحن نتلقي بصورة دائمة رسائل من القراء و أصدقاء المجلة تتضمن استفسارات و أسئلة في شتي المجالات الخاصة بالسيارات و اكتشفنا أن معظمها و هو عدد ليس بالقليل مهتم بدرجة كبيرة جدا بمجال تصميم السيارات و وسائل النقل بصفة عامة ، و قام أيضا أصحاب هذه الرسائل بإرفاق مجموعة رسومات جميلة و اسكتشات تحتوي علي نماذج لسيارات قاموا برسمها يدويا و استجابة لطلبهم قامت المجلة بنشر العديد من هذه الرسومات و التصميمات سواء علي صفحات المجلة أو في باب بريد القراء و لكننا لاحظنا أيضا أن التفاصيل الخاصة بعالم تصميم السيارات مازالت غير واضحة بالنسبة لمعظم هواة هذا المجال و لذلك قررنا تقديم جميع المعلومات اللازمة لتوضيح الصورة العامة علي أمل أن تكون ذات فائدة و نكون قد ساهمنا بذلك في الارتقاء بواحد من أهم عناصر عملية صناعة السيارات،و ربما يساهم مجهودنا المتواضع يوما ما في ظهور سيارة تكون ذات تصميم مصري بعد أن فقدنا الأمل في وجود سيارة مصرية .
بداية يجب توضيح حقيقة هامة و هي أن هناك فارقا كبيرا جدا بين الهواية و الاحتراف في مجال التصميم الخاص بوسائل النقل و السيارات أو المنتجات الصناعية بصفة عامة، فالهواية تتلخص في مجرد ورقة و قلم رصاص و القدرة علي التخيل و ابتداع أفكار جديدة لم توجد من قبل ثم نقل هذه الأفكار بالرسم علي اسكتش، أما في مجال احتراف المهنة فإن المطلوب أكثر من ذلك لأننا نعيش اليوم في عصر الكومبيوتر والأدوات الديجيتال أو الرقمية التي أصبحت الوسيلة الأساسية التي تعتمد عليها جميع شركات صناعة السيارات العالمية و استوديوهات التصميم في إنجاز جميع التفاصيل الخاصة بصناعة هيكل جديد ،و ذلك لأنها ببساطة وفرت إمكانيات رهيبة لم تكن متوافرة من قبل كما أنها وفرت أيضا في التكلفة و الوقت الكلي الذي كانت تستغرقه عملية صناعة النموذج الرئيسي الذي يتم صناعة السيارة علي أساسه بعد ذلك ،كما يمكن أيضا بسهولة تعديل التصميم في أي مرحلة من مراحل العمل و بالأخص المراحل المتأخرة من عملية التصميم و نتيجة لذلك أصبح لزاما علي المصممين تعلم أساليب جديدة و توافر القابلية للاندماج كجزء من فريق العمل بدلا مما كان سائدا قديما و العمل بصورة فردية.
و نقدم في هذا الملف جميع المعاهد و الكليات الرائدة في مجال التصميم و عناوينها و كيفية الالتحاق بها و الشروط المؤهلة لهذا الالتحاق و طبيعة الدراسة و برامج الكومبيوتر المستخدمة في هذا المجال و بالإضافة إلي المواقع الخاصة بالشركات المنتجة لهذه البرامج علي الإنترنت .
كما يتضمن الملف معلومات عن استوديوهات التصميم الخاصة بشركات السيارات و الاستوديوهات و مكاتب التصميم الخاصة ،بالإضافة إلي معلومات عن مجموعة من كبار المصممين المحترفين و الهواة و الدارسين مع توفير جميع المعلومات المطلوبة التي تسهل الاتصال بهم بجانب جميع مواقع الإنترنت التي تعرض أعمالهم .


----------



## حسن الأديب (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ملا حظة الموضوع منقول وهناك تتمة


----------



## حسن الأديب (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*هل أنت موهوب أم موهوم ؟*

​*قبل أن تفكر في الالتحاق** : 
**هل أنت موهوب أم موهوم ؟*​​​​*يحتل مجال تصميم السيارات القمة بالنسبة إلي جميع المجالات** الأخري مثل التصميم الهندسي أو الفني أو تصميم الأثاث و المنتجات الصناعية و ذلك بسبب الكم الهائل من الحسابات الرياضية المعقدة التي لا تحتمل الأخطاء ،و ذلك بعكس الصناعات الأخري التي لا تتطلب هذا القدر من الدقة و الحساسية ، و لكن مع التطور الرهيب الذي طرأ علي التصميمات الحديثة في فترة التسعينيات** .
بالمقارنة بما سبقها أصبحت الصناعة في حاجة ماسة إلي تجديد أفكارها و استيراد و استعارة أفكار من الصناعات الأخري و ذلك لإضافة اللمسات المميزة و النكهة المطلوبة لتحقيق التأثير المطلوب علي العملاء ،لذلك تختلف طبيعة المواد و الأساليب المستخدمة التي تقوم مدارس تصميم السيارات بتدريسها لطلابها . و لكن ماذا يدرس الطلبة بالتحديد في هذه المدارس ...؟
الشق الأول من الدراسة هو التركيز علي تنمية مهارة الرسم اليدوي و استخدام الأدوات الخاصة بذلك، و يمضي الدارس وقتا طويلا في ذلك حتي يصل إلي مستوي مرتفع من التمكن و معرفة أدق فنيات و علوم هذا المجال و حتي يصل إلي المستوي الذي يجعله قادرا علي التعبير بدقة عن أفكاره و يمكنه من إظهار مواهبه .
الشق الثاني من الدراسة هو إتقان فن تكوين و صناعة الموديلات ، و هنا تكون الدراسة عبارة عن تعلم فن و تكنولوجيا صناعة وبناء الموديل أو الماكيت المصغر و يتدرب المصمم بصورة مكثفة علي إتقان هذه المهارة، حتي يستطيع تجسيد ما يقوم برسمه و أيضا تنقسم الدراسة هنا إلي شقين مختلفين تماما عن بعضهم البعض لاختلاف المواد المستخدمة من حيث النوع و الخصائص و أسلوب المعالجة ، المادة الأولي التي يتم التعامل معها هي مادة الصلصال و تستخدم لتشكيل السطح الخارجي للموديل ، أما المادة الثانية فهي مادة الخشب التي تستخدم في صناعة الهيكل العام للسيارة والذي يتم تغطيته بعد ذلك بالصلصال و ثقله و تشكيله ليعطي بوضوح صورة للسيارة في شكلها النهائي و حجمها الطبيعي ،يجب
علي الطالب هنا إتقان هذه المهارة بشدة لأنها أساسية في عمله وهذا ببساطة لأنها أول خطوة لنقل أفكاره من علي الورق إلي الواقع الملموس ،ملخص الأساليب التي يتعلمها الطالب هنا هي تكنولوجيا صناعة الموديل و فنون النجارة ، فإذا لم ينجح في أن يكون مصمما في المستقبل علي الأقل سيصبح في أيده صنعة. الشق الثالث الذي يتعلمه الطلبة هو إتقان استخدام الكومبيوتر و الأدوات الديجيتال و قد سبق توضيحها من قبل هي و البرامج التي يتم استخدامها حاليا في معظم مصانع السيارات و استوديوهات التصميم .
الشق الرابع و الأخير هو دراسة فن التصميم و قواعده و أيضا ارتباطه الميكانيكي و العوامل التي يجب أن توضع في الحسبان عند رسم و تصميم سيارة جديدة ،و يدرس الطلبة في هذا المجال الكثير من العلوم و الأساليب المتنوعة و السائدة ، الدراسة تمتد لمدة أربع سنوات متتالية بنظام السيمستر أو التيرم الدراسي ، و لكن في كثير من الأحيان يتمكن النابغون من العمل في الخارج مع الدراسة و هو أمر مفيد لاكتساب الخبرة العملية .
هذا فيما يخص الدراسة التي لا يحتاج الدارس إلي أن يكون مؤهلا إليها إلا فيما يخص استعداده الفني و معظم الطلبة يتم متابعتهم من البداية عند قبولهم في معاهد التصميم و يتم تقييم أدائهم بصورة مستمرة و في أحيان كثيرة يتم نصح غير المؤهلين منهم بعدم استكمال الدراسة ،إذا رأت الإدارة أنهم لا يصلحون لأن يكونوا مصممين سيارات .
و لكن كيف يختار راغبو الدراسة المعهد المناسب و الذي يساعدهم علي تحقيق طموحاتهم ...؟ أولا لا يتم الاختيار بصورة عشوائية و لكن يجب الوضع في الحسبان مجموعة عوامل مثل أسلوب التدريس في المعهد ،و مدي إقبال مصانع السيارات علي تقديم عقود عمل لخريجي هذا المعهد و أيضا سمعته العالمية و كفاءة تجهيزات المعامل و توفر البرامج التي سيتم التدرب عليها ،الموقع الجغرافي أيضا من العوامل الهامة و ذلك لأنه يجب اختيار المناطق التي يكون فيها التركيز مرتفعا بالنسبة للاهتمام بالتصميم و وجود مصانع سيارات في المحيط العام.
أبرز معاهد التصميم في العالم من واقع حجمها و إمكانياتها و عدد الدارسين الذين يحصلون علي فرص عمل بسهولة في كبري المصانع العالمية من خلالها هي :
تأتي في المقام الأول أربعة معاهد و كليات عالمية من حيث المكانة و الحجم و الإمكانيات و التاريخ :
1 الكلية الملكية للفنون في بريطانيا
(Royal College of Art)
2 جامعة كوفنتري (Coventry University)
3 جامعة فورتسايم في ألمانيا. 
Fachschule fur Gestaltung in) (Pforzheim, Germany
4 مركز الفنون في كلية التصميم في جامعة باسادينا ، كاليفورنيا ، الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية:
(The Art Center College of Design in Pasadena, California, USA) 
هذه المعاهد الأربعة بالتحديد تحتل واجهة الصدارة و الشهرة من بين العديد من المعاهد و الكليات المتخصصة و يمكن أن نقول أن حوالي 90 % من المصممين الجدد الذين تقوم مصانع السيارات بتوظيفهم سنويا يكونون دائما من خريجي هذه المعاهد ، و بالطبع هناك العديد من المعاهد و الكليات الأخري التي تقوم بتدريس علوم التصميم ولكن وفق معايير أخري واستوديوهاتها و معاملها غير تامة التجهيز وهي ليست بمستوي الموجود في الكليات سابقة الذكر. وفي الغالب فأن هذه المعاهد تقوم بالتركيز علي الطلبة الذين يتوافر لديهم الحس الفني والقدرة علي إبداع الخطوط و الأفكار الجديدة . الكلية الملكية للفنون مثلا تقوم سنويا بتخريج حوالي 15 أو 16 ألف طالب ومعظم خريجي هذا المعهد يعملون في كبري مصانع السيارات الأوروبية مثل فولكس فاجن و فورد و دايملر كرايسلر..ولا يوجد فارق كبير في المستوي بينها و بين جامعة كوفنتري في بريطانيا أو جامعة فورتسايم في المانيا أو جامعة باسادينا في كاليفورنيا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية التي تعتبر الأكبر من حيث الحجم الاستيعابي لعدد الطلاب في العام الواحد حيث يمكنها استيعاب وتخريج دفعات تصل إلي 40 طالبا سنويا و هو رقم كبير جدا بالنظر إلي ضرورة المتابعة الدقيقة التي يحصل عليها الطالب في مراحل الدراسة المتعددة، جميع المعلومات اللازمة عن أدق تفاصيل الدراسة التي قد نكون أغفلناها عن غير عمد يمكن الحصول عليها من المواقع الخاصة بهم علي الإنترنت حيث يوجد كم كبير من المعلومات 
و كذلك تعتبر هذه المواقع وسيلة سهلة للاتصال بهذه الجامعات في حالة توافر الرغبة في الدراسة و يمكن الكتابة إليهم بصورة مباشرة . الكلية الملكية للفنون في بريطانيا موقعها علي الإنترنت هو : www.rca.ac.uk أما جامعة كوفنتري فإن موقعها هو : www.csad.coventry.ac.uk، أما موقع جامعة فورتسايم الألمانية فهو :
www.fh-pforzheim.de وأخيرا موقع جامعة باسادينا في الولايات المتحدة www.artcenter.edu. 
هناك مجموعة أخري من العناوين الإضافية لمجموعة من المعاهد التي لا تقل من حيث الكفاءة عن الكليات و الجامعات السابقة و لكن شهرتها أقل بالنسبة لعدد الخريجين الذين يتوافر لهم فرص عمل مرموقة في المصانع العالمية و أن كان هذا لا يعتبر معيارا يتم القياس عليه و أنما المعيار الحقيقي هو حجم التجهيزات والأسلوب المتبع في الدراسة و حجم التدريب العملي الحقيقي الذي يستفيد به الطالب و يستطيع أن يترجمه إلي أعمال بعد ذلك ، و كذلك من الأمور الهامة التي يجب السؤال عنها هو هوية المحاضرين الذين يقومون بالتدريس في هذه الجامعات لأن من المهم أن يكون المحاضر أو الأستاذ الذي يتولي تدريس المادة أن يكون من الأسماء اللامعة في المجال و التي تتمتع بمستوي خبرة معروف لأن هذا ينعكس بعد ذلك علي أسلوب الطالب نفسه، وأحيانا قد يفتقد المعهد أو الأستوديو لبعض التجهيزات ولكن يكون وجود اسم من الأسماء اللامعة به نقطة قوة لا يستهان بها وهناك العديد من الأسماء الكثيرة التي يحلم صغار المصممين أن يحصلوا ولو علي قدر بسيط من خبراتهم الواسعة يقومون فعليا بالتدريس في أكثر من جامعة ومعهد للتصميم وهو بالتأكيد ما يحتاجه طالب التصميم . من الجامعات الأخري ذات السمعة المرموقة مركز الدراسات الأبتكارية في ديترويت بالولايات المتحدة center for creative studies وعنوانه علي الإنترنت هو www.ccscad.edu و كذلك هناك أكاديمية الفنون في سان فرانسيسكو بالولايات المتحدة والتي تحظي بموقع فريد من حيث فرص العمل المتوفرة حولها و ذلك نظرا لوجود عدد ضخم من الشركات والاستوديوهات في نفس الولاية والتي تمثل فرص عمل جيدة للتدريب العملي علي ما يتم دراسته بالجامعة و يمكن الحصول علي جميع المعلومات من خلال موقعهم التالي www.academyart.edu، وفي الولايات المتحدة أيضا يوجد معهد برات للتصميم الفني و الصناعي وهو من أصحاب السمعة القوية و المستوي العلمي المتميز و موقعهم علي الإنترنت هو www.pratt.edu ، فرنسا أيضا يوجد اثنان من أبرز المعاهد الأوروبية وهما معهد كريبول Creapole ESDIو موقعه علي الإنترنت هو www.creapole.fr أما الثاني فهو كلية سترات للفنون Strate College و أيضا يوفر موقعها كل المعلومات المطلوبة www.stratecollege.fr ، و يوجد أيضا في إيطاليا ما يسمي بالمعهد الأوروبي لدراسة فنون التصميم istituto europeo di design in Italy))و ننصح من سيقوم بزيارة المواقع الموجودة في هذا الموضوع أن يقوم بزيارة هذا الموقع بالذاتwww.ied.it و ذلك لأن الإيطاليين دائما ما قدموا للعالم أساتذة في فن التصميم و لا يمكن التقليل بآي صورة من الصور من حجم و خبرة و قيمة أعمال التصميم التي نفذها مصممون ينتمون إلي المدرسة الإيطالية و تاريخ صناعة السيارات يشهد علي ذلك . كما يوجد أيضا في السويد واحد من أبرز المعاهد العالمية في مجال التصميم و هو معهد يو أم أي أيه للتصميم الصناعي و موقعهم علي الإنترنت يمكن من خلاله الوصول إلي العديد من المصادر القيمة .
والمعلومات التي تهم أي مصمم ناشئ أو حتي لو كان من المخضرمين و عتاولة التصميم: www.dh.umu.se وفي استراليا يوجد جامعة موناش و موقعها علي الأنترنت هو : www.artdes.monash.edu.au ولكن قبل الاتصال بهذه الجامعات أو المعاهد يجب أولا التأكد من حقيقة هامة و هي الأسباب أو الدوافع التي تجعلك ترغب في أن تكون مصمما للسيارات ، هل هي بسبب أنك موهوب حقا و تستطيع أن تكون مصمما ناجحا للسيارات و تقطع الطريق بالكامل في تخصص غير منتشر و الدعم الحقيقي فيه يعتبر من الأمور النادر الحصول عليها أم أنك موهوم و تعيش في أفكار و أحلام لا تملك مقومات تحقيقها مع العلم بأن الدراسة تستغرق أربعة أعوام وتعتبر عالية التكلفة جدا. يوجد في العالم حاليا حوالي 2500 مصمم معروف للسيارات و مؤهل دراسيا و لكن منهم فقط حوالي 250 يعتبرون هم القوة الحقيقية التي تخرج منها جميع الأفكار الإبداعية و التي تشكل الصورة التي نراها في سيارات اليوم ، أم الباقون فهم مازالوا لا يقومون بأكثر من مساعدة المصممين المبدعين علي استخراج و تطبيق أفكارهم و وضعها قيد التنفيذ . *​​


----------



## حسن الأديب (16 سبتمبر 2008)

لم ننته وهناك تتمة عن برامج الكمبيوتر المستخدمة في هذا المجال


----------



## mmech_72 (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*تصميم السيارات*

الاخ العزيز الاديب
شكرا على هذا الموضوع الهام الذي عرضته,انا مهندس ميكانيك اختصاص /هندسة اليات/.
ولي محاولات في هذا المجال باستخذام تقنيات نمذجة السطوح ,في برنامج Autodesk Mechanical Desktop
على الرغم من انه عمل يحتاج الى جهد كبير وخبرة ,الا انه عمل ممتع .
ارجو من حضرتكم وضع كل مالديك من معلومات حول هذا الموضوع الشيق.
وان كان هناك كتب تتحدث عن هذه التقنية,ارجوا ان لاتبخل علينا بها.
وفقك االله


----------



## حسن الأديب (30 سبتمبر 2008)

أنا أسف على التأخر بالرد بسبب ظروف العمل سأحاول إفادتك لكن ما تطلبه صعب جدا فبرامج تصميم السيارات سرية جدا وتحتكر كل شركة البرامج الخاصة بها وما يصلنا من برامج هي برامج بدائية ومتخلفة واكرر لك سأحول افادتك


----------



## حسن الأديب (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*برامج الكمبيوتر المستخدمة في التصميم*

​​​​*بدأت مصانع السيارات في الاعتماد علي برامج الكومبيوتر في** التصميم منذ حوالي 10 سنوات و تحديدا عند ظهور برنامج أيه أيه أس و هو من إنتاج شركة كندية أسمها** Alias art systems ينسب إليها الفضل في الانطلاق بتصميم السيارات إلي أفاق جديدة لم تعرفها من قبل هذه الصناعة و مازال هذا البرنامج يعتبر من أهم الأدوات التي تعتمد عليها استوديوهات التصميم ، سعر هذا البرنامج كاملا يبلغ حوالي 80.000 دولار أمريكي و يمكن الحصول علي المزيد من المعلومات من خلال موقع الإنترنت التالي: www.aliaswavefront.com ويوجد أيضا بديل منخفض السعر و هو برنامج رينو للأبعاد الثلاثية RHINO 3D Software ويمكن الحصول علي معلومات إضافية عنه من خلال الموقع. الخاص بالشركة علي الإنترنت www.rhino3d.com
سعر هذا البرنامج الذي يمكن أيضا شراؤه من خلال الموقع السابق يبلغ 775 دولارا أمريكيا و بالرغم من ضعف مزايا برنامج RHINO بالمقارنة ببرنامج ALIAS studio 9.7 إلا أنه يصلح كبديل جيد لوضع الأفكار الخاصة بالتصميم و خاصة عند العمل بصورة فردية في المشاريع و قبل تقديمها للمصانع أو مسابقات التصميم. و هناك أيضا برنامج آخر للتصميم أسمه كاتيا تم تطويره بواسطة الصانع الفرنسي للطائرات داسوDassault ولكنه أيضا تعتبر من البرامج المرتفعة الثمن و يتم تسويق هذا البرنامج عالميا من خلال شركة الكومبيوتر الغنية عن التعريف أي بي أم ­IBM . أما قمة البرامج التي يتم استخدامها في هذا المجال فهو برنامج أسمه (كيف) ­ C.A.V.E من إنتاجfakespace لأنتاج البرامج الخاصة بالأبعاد الثلاثية وهو اختصار للاسم الكامل 
Computer Animated Virtual Environment ومعني الاسم يعكس أسلوب عمل البرنامج الذي يستطيع أن يقدم إطار عرض للتصميم بالحجم الطبيعي للسيارة مع إمكانية التوضيح التام لجميع أجزائها من مختلف الزوايا ، و قد تم تطويره بواسطة العالم الأسباني جارولينا كروز نيبا و يعمل البرنامج بواسطة مجموعة من الشاشات و الكاميرات الخاصة التي تستطيع عند تشغيلها أن توفر صورة مرئية كاملة الأبعاد للسيارة و بالحجم الطبيعي ، و لكي نتخيل أسلوب عمل هذه الأدوات يمكن مقارنتها بأسلوب عمل كاميرا العرض السينمائي التي تنقل الصورة علي شاشة مسطحة و لكن إذا تم استخدام برنامج C.A.V.E مثلا في العرض فإن الصورة ستصبح و كأنك تشاهد فيلما حيا و بدون شاشة عرض ،هذه التكنولوجيا الفذة أصبحت متاحة للبيع التجاري بداية من عام 1997 و لكن انتشارها محدود جدا لأن سعرها ناررررر و لا يمكن الحصول عليها إلا بعد دفع مبلغا قدره مليون و مائة ألف دولار أمريكي ، و حتي الآن لا يوجد في العالم إلا 10 مصانع فقط تمتلك هذه التكنولوجيا و التي كان لمصنع مرسيدس في شتوتجارت السبق في اقتنائها .
برنامج أخر أثبت وجوده و تستعين به العديد الاستوديوهات و مصانع السيارات هو برنامج أوباس أوبتيكور الذي يتكون من برنامجين منفصلين هما أوباس رياليزير 1.3opus realizer 1.3) ( وأوباس ستوديو3.3 (opus studio 3.3) ويمكن الحصول علي جميع المعلومات المطلوبة من خلال شبكة الإنترنت و ذلك من خلال الموقع التالي: www.opticore.com وعنوان البريد الإلكتروني هو [email protected]، و يوجد أيضا برنامج بارافورم ­paraform ويمكن من خلال موقعهم علي الإنترنت الحصول علي المزيد من المعلومات و عنوان الموقع هو www.paraform.com، من الشركات الرائدة أيضا شركة بي تي سي ­PTC والتي تنتج برنامج برو انجينير ­PRO \ ENGINEER والذي يعتبر من البرامج الممتازة في مجال التصميم ويقدم للعميل إمكانيات متكاملة في مجال التصميم ثلاثي الأبعاد أن كانت فائدة هذا البرنامج الكبري هي تفوقه بالنسبة للتصميم الميكانيكي و هو مقترن ببرنامج آخر هو جرانيت وان ­ GRANITE ONE و هذا البرنامج يوفر إمكانيات هائلة و ذلك بالنسبة للتصميم الجرافيك و صناعة الموديلات ، للحصول علي المزيد من المعلومات عن هذه البرامج يمكن الدخول علي الموقع التالي علي الإنترنت:. www.ptc.com 
أفيد­AVID أيضا من الشركات الرائدة في مجال السوفت وير الخاص بالتصميم و تنتج العديد من البرامج التي يستخدمها علي نطاق واسع العديد من مستخدمي برامج الكومبيوتر مثل Elastic reality matador, marquee, ، illusion media وعنوان موقعهم علي الإنترنت هو www.avid.com 
يتم أيضا التدريب خلال دراسة التصميم علي مجموعة أخري من البرامج مثل 3 دي ستوديو ماكس studio max 3D و الموقع الخاص بالشركة علي الإنترنت هو www.ktx.com، وماكروميديا فري هاند9 macromedia free hand 9) )، والموقع الخاص بالشركة هو www.macromedia.com وكوريل درو 9 corel draw9) (، و موقعهم علي الإنترنت هو www.corel.com.
وأدوبي فوتو شوب وأفتر إيفكت
( adobe photo shop & after effects) وموقعهم علي الأنترنت هو www.adobe.com، وهناك أيضا شركة ميتاكرياشين ­ Metacreation و التي تنتج برامج
برايس 4 (bryce 4 ) و برنامج باينتر 6 
painter 6) )وعنوان موقعهم علي الإنترنت هو: www.metacreation.comوأخيرا هناك العاملون من خلال نظام أبل apple ­ و هؤلاء يتوفر لهم برامج أبل ميديا أرتس 
) media arts /(apple و موقع الإنترنت الخاص بهم هو www.apple.com: ولكن هذا لا يعني بأي حال من الأحوال أن دارسي علم و فن التصميم يجب أن يتقيدوا بالعمل بصورة تامة علي أجهزة الكومبيوتر و مازال المحك الأساسي هو القدرات الفنية و الإبداعية و لا يوجد مصمم واحد يستطيع أن يبدأ تخطيط عمله علي برنامج أيه أيه أس مثلا لأن الكومبيوتر حتي الآن لا يصلح لأن يكون بديلا لتخيل الفنان المصمم .
بالإضافة إلي أن مدارس التصميم الكبري تعترف بأن المصانع العالمية تفضل المصممين الناشئين الذين تكون لديهم قدرات إبداعية عن أولئك الذين يستطيعون العمل باستخدام الأجهزة و الأدوات و البرامج التكنولوجية و تعلل ذلك بأن الملكات الإبداعية و الأفكار الخصبة لا يمكن تدريسها و أنما يمكن تعليم المصممين كيفية استخدام البرامج المطلوبة بعد ذلك ، و هذا الرأي السائد بالتحديد هو الذي دفعنا لتقديم هذه المعلومات لأن العديد من نماذج التصميم التي أرسلها القراء تحتوي علي لمسات فنية راقية و لا ينقص أصحابها إلا بعض الدراسة و التعرف بصورة أعمق علي تفاصيل و خلفيات المجال. *​​
​


----------



## حسن الأديب (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*ماذا تفعل؟*

*
**إذا أردت أن تصبح مصمما؟*​​​​*إذا كنت تريد أن تصبح مصمما للسيارات فيجب أن تعلم بالتحديد أي مجال من مجالات التصميم الذي تريد أن تعمل به في المستقبل ، هل هو التصميم الصناعي و إخراج المنتجات أم هو مجال النقل ، أي كان اختيارك ، فلابد من الإطلاع علي أعمال المنافسين و فرص العمل المتاحة لديهم حتي تستطيع أن تكون فكرة محددة عن أهدافك ، و لكي تحقق طموحك الشخصي فلابد من مقارنة قدراتك مع الآخرين و يجب أن يكون استعدادك للمنافسة واضح و ليس خيال ، و فيما يلي مجموعة من أبرز المصممين في العالم حاليا وجزء من أعمالهم و أيضا عناوين مواقعهم علي الإنترنت حيث يمكن من خلال زيارة هذه المواقع التعرف علي الكثير مما يعتبر مفيد جدا بالنسبة للهواة .مع العلم بأننا فضلنا أن نبدأ بالصف الثاني من المصممين و ذلك لأنه من المهم قبل التعرف علي الصف الأول أن نوضح ما يقدمه المجال بالنسبة للمستوي الثاني و المقصود هنا بالتأكيد هو حجم الوظائف المتاحة أمامهم إذا لم ينجح المصمم في وضع نفسه في التصنيف الأول .أما إذا نجح في ذلك فمن المؤكد أنه لن يعاني من أي مشاكل خاصة بالعمل بعد ذلك .
عناوين مواقع الإنترنت الخاصة ببعض المصممين المحترفين و الهواة
1 ­ بابلو دياز : مصمم محترف يمتلك خبرة عمل سابقا لدي كل من فورد ،أوبل ،فولفو و ميتسوبيشي ، يمكن مراسلته علي عنوان البريد الإلكتروني التالي: 
pablodiaz72***********
أما موقعه علي الإنترنت فهو
http://www.geocities.com/motorcity/lane/4943/ 
2 ­ كين كوزين : أحد المصممين المتخصصين في مجال السيارات و بناء الموديلات سواء الخشبية أو الصلصال ، موقعه علي الإنترنت هو
http://www.cozinedesign.com/main.html 
3 ­ لويجي كولاني : مصمم إيطالي متخصص في ديناميكية التوافق بين التصميم و البناء الميكانيكي و عنوان موقعه علي الإنترنت :
http://www.colani.ch 
­ جراهام براون : يعمل مصمما لدي مصنع السيارات الرياضية البريطاني الشهير تي في أر (TVR)
و هو خريج جامعة كوفنتري البريطانية المتخصصة في تخريج المواهب و موقعه علي الإنترنت هو : 
http://ww.grahambrowne.co.uk 
5 ­ بروك بانهام : و يعمل مصمما للسيارات و المنتجات الصناعية و هو أيضا من ابرز خريجي كوفنتري ، موقعه علي الإنترنت :
http://sites.netscape.net/ bmbanham
6­لارس فولك : يعتبر من أفضل المصممين الذين قدموا أعمالا بارزة و قد عمل سابقا لدي ساب السويدية و جنرال موتورز :
http://www.creative-designer.com
7 ­ فيل فرانك :من أبرز المصممين الذين فرضوا أسمهم مؤخرا في أوساط السيارات و له خبرة عمل سابقة في سيات و فولكس فاجن و موقعه علي الإنترنت :
www.phil-frank.com
8 ­ نيكي كيوي : مصمم سيارات و يعمل حاليا في الستالايت ستوديو الخاص بشركة فولكس فاجن
في أسبانيا و موقعه علي الإنترنت هو :
http://home.earthlink.net/~nkwee
9 ­ كينيث لي : مصمم أمريكي متخرج من جامعة باسادينا و يعمل في مجال تصميم السيارات و وسائل النقل بصفة عامة و يمكن التعرف علي أعماله من خلال الموقع التالي علي الإنترنت : 
http://www.geocities.com/motorcity/2154
10 ­ زفياد تسيكوليا : مصمم هاوي قام بتأسيس شركته الخاصة في جورجيا في الاتحاد السوفيتي سابقا و هو حاليا يشارك ضمن فريق تصميم بوجاتي المملوكة لفولكس فاجن ، موقع الإنترنت الخاص بهذه الشركة هو:
http://www.tsikolia*


----------



## حسن الأديب (30 سبتمبر 2008)

تم بعون الله


----------



## حسن الأديب (30 سبتمبر 2008)

بانتظار ردودكم ....


----------



## el_rayes (1 أكتوبر 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## aircraft (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ما قراته الان اكثر من ابداع ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسن الأديب (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا aircraft


----------



## ميكانيكي ديزل (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mmech_72 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على جهودك الطيبة 
نأمل التواصل


----------



## العملاق الصغير (12 أكتوبر 2008)

thank you very much for these informations


----------



## sayedfaramawy (27 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم 
ذكرت أنه منقول برجاء ذكر المصدر ورابط له وأيضا ذكر كاتب المقال جملة ورد إلي المجلة أي مجلة يقصد وإذا تفضلتم وضع رابط لها.
دمتم في أمان الله وحفظه.


----------



## الملك محمديوس (6 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور
جدا علي هذا الموضوع القيم
جزاك الله كل الخير اخوك المهندس محمد


----------

